# Dryer 3 plug with bonding jumper



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Samsung I do believe has their pictures screwed up. They are showing bonding the Ground to Neutral on a 4-wire setup, not the other way around.


----------



## Bassreflex (Feb 5, 2013)

Here are the 4 wire instructions. they say to hook the ground wire from the whip to the frame and then put the chasis ground wire from the dryer to the neutral.

http://support-us.samsung.com/cyber...1809824102!2130155397!1360077494912&from_osc=

So I don't think they've mixed things up.


Under the 'notes' section on the 3 wire it states:
"The dryer is grounded to the neutral conductor at the terminal block."


Should I just add my own bonding strap for redundancy / garuntee?


----------



## Bassreflex (Feb 5, 2013)

gregzoll said:


> Samsung I do believe has their pictures screwed up. They are showing bonding the Ground to Neutral on a 4-wire setup, not the other way around.


The chassis ground goes up into the dryer somewhere, that is not part of the whip.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The bonding strap is the ground wire. I looked at both, and appears that Samsung may have screwed their pictures up. The picture for the 3 wire is on the 4-wire link and vice versa.

If you want to test to see if the ground connected to the chassis is bonded to the Neutral, you can use a meter that has a setting for checking for a open or short, and touch one probe to the chassis with the ground wire connected to it, and the other to the Neutral. If it does not beep, it is not bonded. If you connect the ground wire to the Neutral, then touch one probe to the chassis, and one to the Neutral, and it beeps, then you know that Samsung has their drawings screwed up, and it should be brought to their attention.


----------



## Bassreflex (Feb 5, 2013)

gregzoll said:


> The bonding strap is the ground wire. I looked at both, and Samsung has screwed their pictures up. The picture for the 3 wire is on the 4-wire link and vice versa.
> 
> For the 3 wire connection, you would take the ground wire and place on the Neutral screw, then connect your 3 wire cord accordingly. If you want to test to see if the ground connected to the chassis is bonded to the Neutral, you can use a meter that has a setting for checking for a open or short, and touch one probe to the chassis with the ground wire connected to it, and the other to the Neutral. If it does not beep, it is not bonded. If you connect the ground wire to the Neutral, then touch one probe to the chassis, and one to the Neutral, and it beeps, then you know that Samsung has their drawings screwed up, and it should be brought to their attention.


While wired exactly as in the Samsung 3 wire photo, using a multimeter there is continuity between the green wire attached to the frame of the dryer and the neutral. Would this mean they are bonded?

Actually I get continuity when I touch one probe to any part of the chassis that is not covered by paint/etc and one probe to the neutral terminal block screw.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes, that means that the ground & Neutral are bonded. If you take the green wire off the chassis, then you should get nothing when touching Chassis & Neutral.


----------



## paulsmith544 (Dec 21, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> Samsung I do believe has their pictures screwed up. They are showing bonding the Ground to Neutral on a 4-wire setup, not the other way around.


He is right i agree with him Samsung do screw up their pictures.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

paulsmith544 said:


> He is right i agree with him Samsung do screw up their pictures.


 Without seeing a full schematic fo the electrical system to see what they are actually doing with that green wire it is hard to tell the right way-vs-the wrong way. It could be that they are using that green wire as a neutral wire for the control board 120 circuit.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

danpik said:


> Without seeing a full schematic fo the electrical system to see what they are actually doing with that green wire it is hard to tell the right way-vs-the wrong way. It could be that they are using that green wire as a neutral wire for the control board 120 circuit.


green wires are ALWAYS ground wires, never neutral


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> green wires are ALWAYS ground wires, never neutral


 If you look at the 4 wire hookup diagram they provided you will see that they have you hook the green ground wire to the cord neutral. That is whay I indicated that they COULD be using it as a neutral and whithout a schematic it is hard to tell what they are doing with it


----------

